# I am currently looking for tiny screws.



## slabrie (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello Everyone,


I am currently looking for tiny screws. Where can I purchase any ideas?

Thanks,
Labrie


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Radio Shack number 2 with 56 thread count.

64-3017 screws 42 in a bag different lengths
64-3010 nuts

Fastenal is local, I get larger ones there by the bag number 4 and up.

I went through my Altoid tins and used the Craftsman tool color code.

Blue, 3/16ths nut driver for number 2 nuts
Red, for 1/4 inch drive number 4 nuts
Yellow, 5/16ths for numbr 6 nuts
Green, 11/32nds for number 8 nuts

I colored the tins for easy identification.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

I found some tiny track screws here,,small enough I needed to predrill with a #59 wire bit. trainaidsa.com
http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-fasteners.shtml

old sarge218


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Labrie,

Good tips from the guys above.

You didn't specify ... machine screws or wood screws ???

A well-stocked hobby store should have a good inventory of tiny screws. A jeweler or eyeglass shop will have an assortment of tiny machine screws.

TJ


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Labrie,
> A well-stocked hobby store should have a good inventory of tiny screws. A jeweler or eyeglass shop will have an assortment of tiny machine screws.
> 
> TJ


A good point from TJ. This also includes online hobbyshops as well. Here are the lincs to a couple of them. http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp ph numbers: 410)-229-9995 or 1-888-TRAINS-5(872467-5). Another online shop is: http://hobbylinc.com/ ph number: 1-888-327-9673. A third one is: http://www.trainmastermodels.com/category-s/204.htm Their ph number is (678) 546-3600



Routerman


----------



## Msuper3500 (May 25, 2011)

What specific kind of screw are you looking? microfasteners.com are selling different kinds of screws that you need.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

How about....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Reck,

Huh ??? Hittin' the whiskey cabinet a little early this morning ?!? 

TJ


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

Reckers said:


> How about....


Buahahahaha hey wait I dont remember Smurfette looking like that =O

Pookybear


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

She's hawwwwwwttttttt!!!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mini screws ect.*

I read in here somewhere about somebody who was looking for small screws and maybe nuts and bolts. Found an ad in the latest MR from a company called Micro Fasteners. Their web address is microfasteners.com. They may be able to help. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pete ... I moved your post over to this thread, which was the "thread in question".

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good move Tj. Guess I didn't look far enough to find this thread. Now were into Smurfettes which I didn't know existed. Wonder what's next? Ha!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Reck, Its nice to see that those cute little smurfs DO grow up and OUT and thats one Smurfette that dad had better keep an eye on!!:laugh:


----------



## Von Stetina (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Guys, For really tiny hardware in brass and stainless steel check out Scale Fasteners. It's pretty amazing. 

Von Stetina


----------



## Von Stetina (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry Guys, I mean Scale Hardware. Not sure of the address but that's the name of the place. I tried to edit the other message but didn't see how. -new to the site.

Von Stetina


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Von Stetina said:


> Hi Guys, For really tiny hardware in brass and stainless steel check out Scale Fasteners. It's pretty amazing.
> 
> Von Stetina





Von Stetina said:


> Sorry Guys, I mean Scale Hardware. Not sure of the address but that's the name of the place. I tried to edit the other message but didn't see how. -new to the site.
> 
> Von Stetina


Hello Von, if you want to edit just go back to your post and on the bottom right corner hit the edit tab you will be able to edit then.
But you only have 24 hrs to edit then you will have to have a moderator edit for you, bother them to edit as they placed the 24hr rule, it used to be you could edit forever, until someone went nuts deleting his stuff so they imposed a 24 hr rule.

Which I (and others) think is too short.:thumbsdown:

Here is a link for your suggestion,
http://www.scalehardware.com/

Welcome to the site.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Reckers said:


> How about....


Wow....Smurfette grew up.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Wow....Smurfette grew up.



I am surprised that "someone" didn't tell Reckers that this has absolutely nothing to do with the topic of this thread.
Plus just a little vulgar too, screws the topic?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not easily offended and got the joke.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Wow....Smurfette grew up.





sstlaure said:


> I'm not easily offended and got the joke.


Me too but normally "someone" will put on his moderators hat to off topics in posts and say so instead of answering them.

And they are just off topic with no hints off x rated content.

Quote, "it is a moderating thing."


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Man....my version of x-rated and yours are clearly different.

Smurfette was PG-13 tops....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sstlaure said:


> Man....my version of x-rated and yours are clearly different.
> 
> Smurfette was PG-13 tops....



The topic was......I am looking for tiny screws.
And this was the answer,










 that is surly on topic, nothing x rated either.
You don't have to be a rocket scientist to see the association.

I see the joke, I am just saying I have seen people warned to stay on the topic of the thread for far less.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I like a little levity thrown into my random internet world. (Thanks for the blown up version of the pic there Ed....mine was much smaller) 

To get it back on topic....maybe try MicroMark?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And now we've gone another SEVEN consecutive off-topic posts. You want a Mod to step in? Well ...

Consider it done! 

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Other possible screw sources ...

Jamestown Distributors
McMaster Carr


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> And now we've gone another SEVEN consecutive off-topic posts. You want a Mod to step in? Well ...
> 
> Consider it done!
> 
> TJ



Your too late!:laugh:


how small a screw you looking for?

something like this?

http://spreadia.com/Screwthread/148182535/The_World_and_amp;_39;s_Smallest_Screw_:_DigInfo


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Look we've created the worlds smallest screw, Now somebody please create something small enough to use it on!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

And I quote ...

"The 0.3 millimeter screw meets the Japanese Industrial Standards (J.I.S.), but at present, there are no specific applications which require it."

Uhh ... err ... ummm ...



TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> And I quote ...
> 
> "The 0.3 millimeter screw meets the Japanese Industrial Standards (J.I.S.), but at present, there are no specific applications which require it."
> 
> ...



Small enough?


----------

